# Gochujang



## legend_018 (Jan 10, 2015)

I talked myself into buying this. I wanted to use it for an Asian Soup recipe which had this as the main ingredient. It only called for 2 teaspoons. I'll have to think of ways to use this as I certainly don't want to put it to waste...................

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ESK1IU4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The soup came out good too. It was called gouchujang soup. : )

Gochujang Soup with Seafood | Fearless Eating

Note* Next time I will omit the shrimp. reheats just dont' work well for shrimp and they quickly become over done.  One thing I'm excited about is one of the market baskets near me does daily fresh 1lb containors of chowder fish for $3.99.  woo hoo


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2015)

Sounds really good!

You could always freeze it without the shrimp and add that when you reheat.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 11, 2015)

We've made several recipes using gochujang from here:

Easy Korean Food: Learn About Korean Cooking And Cuisine with Recipes & Pictures


----------



## giggler (Jan 11, 2015)

I think also this is used for Thai Red Curry! I want to make that but have not figured out the whole Coconut milk deal..

 There are many recipes for that. And also, I Freeze my paste and that works well.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 11, 2015)

giggler said:


> I think also this is used for Thai Red Curry! I want to make that but have not figured out the whole Coconut milk deal..
> 
> There are many recipes for that. And also, I Freeze my paste and that works well.
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



I don't think that Korean gochujang is used in Thai curry. Here is a Thai Red Curry paste.

What problems are you having with coconut milk?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/red-curry-paste-79954.html


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 11, 2015)

giggler said:


> I think also this is used for Thai Red Curry! I want to make that but have not figured out the whole Coconut milk deal..
> 
> There are many recipes for that. And also, I Freeze my paste and that works well.
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.


As I cook mainly for one and don't use a lot of coconut milk I buy it in packs of the powder or the blocks. They are more economical than the cans ,which tend to go to waste in my house, as you can just use what you need and put the rest back in the cupboard.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2015)

We made this Gochujang Pork Shoulder Steaks Recipe - Bon Appétit and it was really good from the Bon Appetit July 2014 issue.  Also made a couple of the accompanying salad recipes, a seaweed salad with cucumber and daikon and a scallion/onion salad.  The pork was really good, although I was a bit worried considering how the marinade looked and smelled.  The seaweed salad needed A LOT less seaweed for our taste, maybe just a third of what it called for.  

We've also made some meatballs since but the website for that is on my tablet which is recharging now.  Plus, a batch of kimchee and a pork belly recipe or 2, but all the websites are on the tablet.  We ended up getting some gochugaru as well.  

There is at least 1 person on here that makes Korean food regularly so hopefully she'll respond.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 11, 2015)

This is a good recipe to use some of that up. Stir-fried squid (Ojingeo-bokkeum) recipe - Maangchi.com


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2015)

Jenny turned me on to *Gochujang *some time ago. I've just used it as a condiment so far and it's sooo flavorful. I do hope Jenny shows up.

Med, that pork shoulder recipe looks like a great place to start.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2015)

We also have made sweet and spicy sauce for Korean fried chicken from seriouseats.com, used chicken wings.  Tater tots with spicy mayo from Bonappetit.com.  And i think the Korean meatballs from food52.com, i must have that recipe on another computer.  Those were all good and make agains, althouhh there have been some fails.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great tips......thanks


----------

